# MacBook Pro SantaRosa y Madwifi, no hay manera

## HitMaker

Buenas, he intentado seguir tanto la wiki de Gentoo como un blog de un señor --> AQUI y no hay manera.

He probado tanto el driver último trunk de los snapshots de madwifi como el ultimo paquete madwifi-ng de portage (el 0.9.4 creo) y nada, no consigo que me cree el dispositivo ath0 (he probado las dos formas que dice en la wiki pero nada, ni pa tras aunque el modulo ath_pci y wlan_scan_sta si me los carga sin problemas... 

El kernel creo que esta bien compilado con las opciones que aparecen en la web de madwifi de prerrequisitos y vamos que no sé que tengo que hacer exactamente  :Sad: .

Alguno sabe arrojarme algo de luz al tema?   :Crying or Very sad:  He googleado y rebuscado el foro pero no lo veo nada claro   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## jgascon

¿Qué te dice en el log* cuando haces un modprobe ath_pci? ¿Puedes pegarlo aquí?

* /var/log/messages, /var/log/everything/current o cual sea tu log del sistema  :Wink: 

----------

## HitMaker

El dmesg de /var/log:

 *Quote:*   

> Freeing unused kernel memory: 352k freed
> 
> nvidia: module license 'NVIDIA' taints kernel.
> 
> ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:01:00.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16
> ...

 

Usando el último snapshot trunk de madwifi siguiendo el blog que cito, pero vamos no consigo nada... la salida de lsmod:

 *Quote:*   

> Module                  Size  Used by
> 
> wlan_scan_ap           11456  0 
> 
> ath_rate_sample        14976  1 
> ...

 

----------

## jgascon

La salida del log es normal...

¿Puedes postear la salida de la orden iwconfig?

----------

## HitMaker

lwconfig? me dice que ese comando no lo encuentra, a que te referias?

----------

## Cereza

 *HitMaker wrote:*   

> lwconfig? me dice que ese comando no lo encuentra, a que te referias?

 

iwconfig, con "i" latina en minúscula, no con ele. Creo que pertenece al paquete mafwifi-ng-tools, pero no estoy segura ahora.

----------

## Stolz

iwconfig pertenece a net-wireless/wireless-tools

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=4&chap=4

----------

## HitMaker

Ale, pues ahi si que sale   :Laughing: 

Hit-MBP ~ # iwconfig

lo        no wireless extensions.

eth0      no wireless extensions.

sit0      no wireless extensions.

wifi0     no wireless extensions.

ath0      IEEE 802.11b  ESSID:""  Nickname:""

          Mode:Master  Channel:0  Access Point: Not-Associated   

          Bit Rate:0 kb/s   Tx-Power:0 dBm   Sensitivity=1/1  

          Retry:off   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off

          Encryption key:off

          Power Management:off

          Link Quality=0/70  Signal level=0 dBm  Noise level=0 dBm

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0

Bueno voy a ver si termino de configurarla, pero ayer no me salia eso porque tb lo había probado creo recordar, no sé que toque en el kernel que recompilé anoche pero parece que a funcionando.

----------

## Evincar

Y ligeramente off-topic, si lleva una tarjeta Mad-wifi. ¿A santo de que te lo han vendido como un Santa Rosa?   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## gringo

 *Evincar wrote:*   

> Y ligeramente off-topic, si lleva una tarjeta Mad-wifi. ¿A santo de que te lo han vendido como un Santa Rosa?  

 

lo cualo ? madwifi es el nombre del driver.

Que por cierto, a los que uséis macbooks os interesará tener el overlay de je_fro :

http://overlays.gentoo.org/dev/je_fro/browser

saluetes

----------

## Evincar

 *gringo wrote:*   

>  *Evincar wrote:*   Y ligeramente off-topic, si lleva una tarjeta Mad-wifi. ¿A santo de que te lo han vendido como un Santa Rosa?   
> 
> lo cualo ? madwifi es el nombre del driver.
> 
> 

 

Claro, a eso me refiero. Una plataforma Santa Rosa consiste en el Northbridge de Intel, la CPU Core2 Merom, y la tarjeta Wifi Intel 4965 ABGN...

----------

## gringo

 *Evincar wrote:*   

> Claro, a eso me refiero. Una plataforma Santa Rosa consiste en el Northbridge de Intel, la CPU Core2 Merom, y la tarjeta Wifi Intel 4965 ABGN...

 

las plataformas no son rígidas ( hasta cierto punto), los ensambladores cogen lo que les gusta y lo demás lo dejan fuera. El macbook de hace un año mas o mkenos era santa rosa casi al 100% si te fijas, para el pro le quisieron dar un poco mas de exclusividad y añadieron una atheros y la nvidia en vez de los productos de intel, pero el resto es santa rosa puro y duro.

Con los próximos nehalem va a pasar algo similar, de hecho están pensados para ser mucho mas "modulares" por lo poco que he leído del tema.

saluetes

----------

